# Philly Light Fair



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I was there today. Good stuff.

Anyone local going to it?


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Dnkldorf said:


> I was there today. Good stuff.
> 
> Anyone local going to it?


Highlights? I would think it was all LED geared...


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Light Fair International.






Stupid video, but neat stuff.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

One of our salesman went, he said it was a good show and some of the vendors were particularly helpful.


----------

